# Bodybuilding shops in London



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, I'm in London for the weekend and wanted to know if there was any shops in London that sell bodybuilding clothes and supps! Iv tried to go to the one at charing cross station but couldn't find it think it may have closed?!! Also tried the one on embankment place but that also must have closed as couldn't find it!!!! HELP PLEASE !!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

for supplements you get a better price online, if is for shopping around, then I don't know sorry


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.pjfitness.co.uk/

Telephone Sales/Enquires

Tel - 0845 3452315

Tel - 0208 539 4689

Tel - 0208 539 3031

Fax - 0208 558 0377

Email: [email protected]

Opening Times: Mon-Frid 9.00am-5.30pm/Sat 9.00am-5.00pm

We accept Visa, Visa Debit, Visa Electron, Solo, Mastercard and Maestro.

In addition, for online payments we also take Verified by Visa and Mastercard Secure Code.

Showroom

PJ Fitness Equipment,

203 Lea Bridge Rd,

Leyton, London,

E10 7PN

Opening Times: Mon-Frid 9.00am-5.30pm/Sat 9.00am-5.00pm

Website: www.pjfitness.co.uk

Finding Us

Leyton Tube Station (Central Line) followed by bus number 58 or 158. Both these buses will take you to the corner of Lea Bridge Road where it joins Church Road and Mark House Road.

Walthamstow Central (Victoria Line) followed by bus number 48. This bus will take you outside of our showroom.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.bodyexchange.co.uk/

Camden Store

170 Royal College Street

Camden

NW1 0SP

Telephone

0207 485 3273

Opening Hours

Mon - Fri 9am - 7pm

Sat - Sun 10am - 5pm


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well it's really for clothing! I'd order offline but I'd like to see before I buy lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

try to google it

http://www.jjbsports.com/

http://www.sportsdirect.com/default.aspx

http://www.fieldandtrek.com/StoreLocator.aspx?id=sportsdirect&range=-5&xc=458500&yc=304500&att1=Field+And+Trek&code=leicester&country1=United+Kingdom&maxr=5&atr=0&pr=5&sat=0


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I think he means for gasp and better bodies type stuff, not a pair of nike shox and a mckenzie hoody!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> I think he means for gasp and better bodies type stuff, not a pair of nike shox and a mckenzie hoody!


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ye ur right I'd like an actual bodybuilding brand!!


----------

